# Ever had a crush on a composer?



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I had to make this thread. I'm so sorry. xP 

I do currently have a crush on a certain dead composer, so...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No..................................


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I never have had a crush on a composer. Ever.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There have been, and are, attractive female composers but I can't think of one that's ever turned my heart to jelly - when it comes to classical music I tend to inhabit a predominantly asexual world.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Composers definitely NO

Pianists maybe.......









:lol:


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

All composers I know are men and I don't have a crush on men. So....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I think O.P should start with a name


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Does it count if I say I have a crush on their music?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I think this chick is cute


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I've mentioned this before, but....


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

HAH Joking guys lol


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Wang Jie is a composer I think is very pretty:










She speaks also good English and have a cat at least five years ago.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. Leonard Bernstein. As close as this heterosexual male could ever come to finding a male attractive.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Crushes on their compositions—all of the time! I don't think of gender when I listen to music; I think of music. Music is sexless (to me), but some can be evocative, of course. I've never gotten much into the biographical aspect of music appreciation, although some knowledge of personal background is unavoidable, considering the amount of reading on the subject I do.

+SeptimalTritone Golly! That's the best picture of Chin I've ever seen


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> +SeptimalTritone Golly! That's the best picture of Chin I've ever seen


At least you are in the right age for her.
She is older than my parents and I am older than SeptimalTritone.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Sloe said:


> At least you are in the right age for her.
> She is older than my parents and I am older than SeptimalTritone.


It's too early for me to figure that out  Older than your parents... older than ST... How old are you? How old do you think I am? What age is right for her? For me? I'll just take your word for it


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> It's too early for me to figure that out  Older than your parents... older than ST... How old are you? How old do you think I am? What age is right for her? For me? I'll just take your word for it


:lol:

I think you are about as older than her than I am to SeptimalTritone.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I never have had a crush on a composer. Ever.


Good. You won't mind knowing that I shook her hand, then.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> Crushes on their compositions-all of the time! I don't think of gender when I listen to music; I think of music. Music is sexless (to me), but some can be evocative, of course. I've never gotten much into the biographical aspect of music appreciation, although some knowledge of personal background is unavoidable, considering the amount of reading on the subject I do.
> 
> +SeptimalTritone Golly! That's the best picture of Chin I've ever seen


Hehehehe, you have me thinking of Scriabin and his Poem of Ecstasy. I wonder how many people listen to it *that* way?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, I don't know that I had a crush on her, but Clara Schumann was a prodigy pianist, a composer and had 8 children so...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

DaveM said:


> Well, I don't know that I had a crush on her, but Clara Schumann was a prodigy pianist, a composer and had 8 children so...


Ahem... If I were with that woman I would end up in an asylum!


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a crush on Brahms even though I'm a heterosexual male. He's just so lovable!

EDIT: Guess I could spell his name right if I love him so much.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Wang Jie is a composer I think is very pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Absolutely beautiful, many thanks.


You never did change your name to AsianFetishTritone as we discussed.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Good. You won't mind knowing that I shook her hand, then.


Oh, my! Lucky you! I'd like to hear the story.

on topic:

Glazunov told me last night that he can no longer go on living a lie outside of our secret world...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> Oh, my! Lucky you! I'd like to hear the story.


Oh, well, I was at the US premiere of her work Mannequin a few months ago, and came up to her after the concert to congratulate her and so shook her hand. She had been sitting a few rows in front of me and to the right, and she stayed for the whole concert. Nothing too exciting, I confess.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, it's interesting to understand the appreciation of classical music from a man's perspective. It seems that for most, it's only a kind of brotherly affection that you ever can aspire to have, and in the few cases of a female artist or composer, then you can crush out. But think about MY perspective on things? Yes, I see them as my brothers too, but on the other hand, there's always that _dynamic _going on in my mind... maybe _I'm_ sizing these people up in my mind too. It's quite a joke though. Yes, I'm constantly surrounding myself with handsome men, isn't that great? Men AND women be jealous... I'll never actually get married then! HAH!



SimonNZ said:


> on topic:
> 
> Glazunov told me last night that he can no longer go on living a lie outside of our secret world...


YOUR secret world? fphfhfhthftphft

Yeah it's true, he's not the possessive one. I'M the possessive one. I get jealous sometimes...

Today I translated and read another little vignette about him in this 700 page Russian biography I have about him. When Glazunov visited Berlin in 1923, he found a wealthy friend there who asked him how he was doing back in the USSR, if he was poor, and how he was handling it.

"I am rich in disciples and friends in my life. You - _You _are my wealth, my savings. And so I am richer than you."

I wish I could learn to say such things too if it comes to that one day...

Just saying, people like that are _worth _crushing on, you know?? People that have their priorities straight??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, it's interesting to understand the appreciation of classical music from a man's perspective. It seems that for most, it's only a kind of brotherly affection that you ever can aspire to have, and in the few cases of a female artist or composer, then you can crush out. But think about MY perspective on things? Yes, I see them as my brothers too, but on the other hand, there's always that _dynamic _going on in my mind... maybe _I'm_ sizing these people up in my mind too. It's quite a joke though. Yes, I'm constantly surrounding myself with handsome men, isn't that great? Men AND women be jealous... I'll never actually get married then! HAH!
> 
> YOUR secret world? fphfhfhthftphft
> 
> ...


New thread idea: *Composers That Would Acquire Restraining Orders If They Lived In Your Time*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Good. You won't mind knowing that I shook her hand, then.


I've shaken John Adams' hand.

So...ya know...if anyone has a crush on him....BE JEALOUS!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> I've shaken John Adams' hand.
> 
> So...ya know...if anyone has a crush on him....BE JEALOUS!


Yeah, but was it the *right *John Adams? Or was it that _other _one? :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Yeah, but was it the *right *John Adams? Or was it that _other _one? :lol:


The Nixon in China one, not the Become Ocean one.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Having a crush and finding someone attractive are very different things. 

No crushes for me that I am aware of, though I think Mitsuko Uchida is charismatic and fascinating. I wonder if she has tried her hand at composing?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, I think both Felix Mendelssohn and George Gershwin were attractive men. I wouldn't quite call this a crush, however.

Edited to add: Oh, and Vincenzo Bellini, of course -- though I have to admit he's not really my type. A bit too "pasty," perhaps.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> The Nixon in China one, not the Become Ocean one.


Well, you have good taste. But isn't JCA a little, uh, _old _for you?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Well, you have good taste. But isn't JCA a little, uh, _old _for you?


Not too old to shake his hand.

Besides, I never said that I had a crush on John Adams...I prefer the child-birthing sex, personally.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wasn't there an Anna Netrebko thing in 2013? It drove me insane. And then one member had a dream about Netrebko... Let's just say I really regret reading it. And they probably really regret posting it.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't have crushes. (Asexual.) But I wonder - what if I _did_? Who would it _be_?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

mstar said:


> Wasn't there an Anna Netrebko thing in 2013? It drove me insane. And then one member had a dream about Netrebko... Let's just say I really regret reading it. And they probably really regret posting it.


You don't mean the poster Almaviva, do you? Not that he was the only enthusiastic Netrebko fan, I think he was just the most verbal about it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

mstar said:


> Wasn't there an Anna Netrebko thing in 2013? It drove me insane. And then one member had a dream about Netrebko... Let's just say I really regret reading it. And they probably really regret posting it.


Now I'm seriously wondering where this is. There's something disturbingly appealing about observing a train wreck.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> HAH Joking guys lol


Is that Alma!? Let me find my heavy leather gloves so I can slap the b****......

Why on EARTH Mahler went for her instead of Natalie Bauer-Lechner I'll never know........


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

mstar said:


> Wasn't there an Anna Netrebko thing in 2013? It drove me insane. And then one member had a dream about Netrebko... Let's just say I really regret reading it. And they probably really regret posting it.


I have had dreams about some singers.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Should I just name who I have a crush on?


----------



## Howling Moon (Jan 8, 2015)

dsphipps100 said:


> Is that Alma!? Let me find my heavy leather gloves so I can slap the b****......
> 
> Why on EARTH Mahler went for her instead of Natalie Bauer-Lechner I'll never know........


She had something! Mahler wasn't the only one who fell for Alma...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Howling Moon said:


> She had something! Mahler wasn't the only one who fell for Alma...


Okay. Now I'm _officially_ lost.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

dsphipps100 said:


> Is that Alma!? Let me find my heavy leather gloves so I can slap the b****......
> 
> Why on EARTH Mahler went for her instead of Natalie Bauer-Lechner I'll never know........


She wasn't as young and attractive?










You have to consider, also, that they did have a relationship at one point (which Alma attempted to expunge from the record), and that hero worship in itself is not particularly conducive to a good relationship.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Crushes on their compositions-all of the time! I don't think of gender when I listen to music; I think of music. Music is sexless (to me), but some can be evocative, of course.


Interesting - I feel the same way about composers themselves. I definitely mentioned it on a previous thread - I catch myself forgetting their real people and equating them with their music.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

violadude said:


> I've shaken John Adams' hand.
> 
> So...ya know...if anyone has a crush on him....BE JEALOUS!


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

Mahlerian said:


> She wasn't as young and attractive?
> 
> You have to consider, also, that they did have a relationship at one point (which Alma attempted to expunge from the record), and that hero worship in itself is not particularly conducive to a good relationship.


I know (sigh), you're correct on both counts, it's just hindsight and knowing what a mistake Alma was for him.


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

Surely a young Franz Schubert takes the cake.


----------



## Aarontastic (Feb 5, 2016)

Only dead ones. Chopin, Brahms etc. but not only for shallow reasons. Sometimes you hear a piece that just makes a person seem so deep and interesting, you know?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've had an ephemeral crash on Claudia Tellini, but that don't count probably as she's an Italian Jazz singer. Saw her perform in Florence 10 years ago. In general I find it difficult not to fall in ephemeral love with musicians (mostly) of the opposite sex when they touch my heart. It happens especially when it's jazz, flamenco or Eastern European folk music....


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

nbergeron said:


> View attachment 81094
> 
> Surely a young Franz Schubert takes the cake.


That must have been before he got fat.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

nbergeron said:


> View attachment 81094
> 
> Surely a young Franz Schubert takes the cake.


Shoot, I hadn't realized that Schubert could charm the hair off of a moose at one point!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

nbergeron said:


> View attachment 81094
> 
> Surely a young Franz Schubert takes the cake.


Apparently that isn't Schubert, according to this: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.com.ar/2014/11/the-young-franz-schubert-ineradicable.html


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fascinating! I never thought that looked one iota like Schubert.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Chronochromie said:


> Apparently that isn't Schubert, according to this: http://michaelorenz.blogspot.com.ar/2014/11/the-young-franz-schubert-ineradicable.html


Whoever he is, he fine af


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

How disappointing. Oh well, the little mushroom's music is charming enough.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

nbergeron said:


> Oh well, *the little mushroom*'s music is charming enough.


Who exactly is the little mushroom again, may I ask?
Because it's making me a little worried here...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

mstar said:


> Who exactly is the little mushroom again, may I ask?
> Because it's making me a little worried here...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe that was one of Schubert's nicknames: "Stummel," meaning "stub."


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I believe that was one of Schubert's nicknames: "Stummel," meaning "stub."


His friends called him "schwammerl," too...



Abraham Lincoln said:


>





mstar said:


> Who exactly is the little mushroom again, may I ask?
> Because it's making me a little worried here...


You can see the uncanny resemblance.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Not a composer, but I certainly have a crush on Hilary Hahn. ouch.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Not a composer, but I certainly have a crush on Hilary Hahn. ouch.


How about Julia Fischer?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seriously, Clara Schumann looked nice in her prime. I wouldn't have minded hooking up with her....but if I did....I wouldn't be here!

One can't have one's cake and eat it too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> That must have been before he got fat.


Yeah. Sitting around drinking all night will do that to you! :lol:


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Chopin, when I was in high school. I was a broody teenager. And now? Still Chopin.


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, currently. and it's so odd for me to be accepting this!
Let's see if anyone could figure me out. He was a French impressionist.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Epsilon said:


> Yes, currently. and it's so odd for me to be accepting this!
> Let's see if anyone could figure me out. He was a French impressionist.


Certainly his name doesn't start with a D and end with a Y? ;P


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

edit/ I misunderstood the thread...


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Richard Strauss and I had a thing last summer. But at the end of holidays we realized that it wouldn't work because Debussy would have never accepted it, so we decided to be friends.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> Richard Strauss and I had a thing last summer. But at the end of holidays we realized that it wouldn't work because Debussy would have never accepted it, so we decided to be friends.


So no exiting love triangle love interest then :lol:


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Ugh, I do . . . for a while it was Maurice Ravel. And this wasn't any on the surface attraction, I delved deep into his personality and mannerisms. Ah Ravel, my Ravel . . . 

That was a while ago, and unfortunately it's happening again. With another Frenchman. Guess who . . .


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Umm...yeah...my username Bettina comes from Bettina von Arnim, one of the candidates for Beethoven's Immortal Beloved.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Minor Sixthist said:


> Ugh, I do . . . for a while it was Maurice Ravel. And this wasn't any on the surface attraction, I delved deep into his personality and mannerisms. Ah Ravel, my Ravel . . .
> 
> That was a while ago, and *unfortunately *it's happening again. With another Frenchman. Guess who . . .


Nothing unfortunate about it! We're the fortunate ones with our impressive ability to get crushes on dead composers. I feel sorry for the people who confine their crushes to the world of the living. What an unfortunate limitation they impose on themselves! :lol:


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I wanted to crush a few composers. Like when I heard Messiaen on classical radio this afternoon. Disliked it a lot.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a mild man crush on Johannes Brahms. It's mostly about his music, but a little bit about the beard. Maybe.


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 7, 2016)

_[comment deleted]_


----------



## Epsilon (Apr 7, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Certainly his name doesn't start with a D and end with a Y? ;P


Close, it's probably the next one you'd think of . . . Starts with an R


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Nothing unfortunate about it! We're the fortunate ones with our impressive ability to get crushes on dead composers. I feel sorry for the people who confine their crushes to the world of the living. What an unfortunate limitation they impose on themselves! :lol:


That's a new perspective! Thank you. And I suppose we'll always have their music to old on to. Ah _chanson du toreador__❤_


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, years ago there was a very pretty young lady I played with in the local youth orchestra who won our composition contest.  Haven't seen her in a long time. 
I had a man crush on Leonard Bernstein for a while. He had quite a magnetic personality, and his passion for music was contagious. His compositions aren't groundbreaking like Stravinsky but they're full of vitality and vigor.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Umm...yeah...my username Bettina comes from Bettina von Arnim, one of the candidates for Beethoven's Immortal Beloved.


You are a naughty one. :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Not on a composer but a big crush on a certain musician!!!!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


> Well, years ago *there was a very pretty young lady I played with* in the local youth orchestra who won our composition contest.  Haven't seen her in a long time.
> I had a man crush on Leonard Bernstein for a while. He had quite a magnetic personality, and his passion for music was contagious. His compositions aren't groundbreaking like Stravinsky but they're full of vitality and vigor.


I'm all ears!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Nothing unfortunate about it! We're the fortunate ones with our impressive ability to get crushes on dead composers. I feel sorry for the people who confine their crushes to the world of the living. What an unfortunate limitation they impose on themselves! :lol:


Dead composers? I suppose, given a spray bottle of Lysol, you can count me in!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have given this matter a good deal of thought, some of it while almost sober, and concluded that it's just a bit too weird for me. 
In fact, I cannot recall having a crush on anyone. Does this make me a Bad Person?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Not on a composer but a big crush on a certain musician!!!!!!


Your secrets is safe with me.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I have given this matter a good deal of thought, some of it while almost sober, and concluded that it's just a bit too weird for me.
> In fact, I cannot recall having a crush on anyone. Does this make me a Bad Person?


Nah, it means you're aromantic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Nah, it means you're aromantic.


Or just in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I guarantee you that my obsession with Felix Mendelssohn is founded purely on platonic admiration and nothing else.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I guarantee you that my obsession with Felix Mendelssohn is founded purely on platonic admiration and nothing else.


And even when it was otherwise, no-one would think less of you.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Oswald Von Wolkenstein was a bit of a looker in his day...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I had crushes on a couple of composers in conservatory. No one you would know. One of them brought me food when I was ill.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Most of the composers i know are male so no, no crush !


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think Clara Schumann is very pretty, but no, I don't have a crush on her. :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

i like music said:


> Most of the composers i know are male so no, no crush !


Why are there so many lesbians on TC?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you just assume my gender!??! :devil:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I think Clara Schumann is very pretty, but no, I don't have a crush on her. :lol:


Yes, also kind of hard to really tell with some of those old, black and white photos (or drawings/paintings) but I can see the potential if I were to see her in full color and real life.

I'm not sure if she composes, but the violinist Julia Fischer is quite pretty, though I haven't a clue what she's like as a person (which is important to me in terms of developing a legit "crush" on someone!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I think Clara Schumann is very pretty, but no, I don't have a crush on her. :lol:


Wouldn't be healthy either, seen she's dead for a while.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Major crush on Chopin since as far back as I can remember. :kiss:


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Nope. The great composers were mostly pretty unlovable people and some were absolute toads. Their music of course is a different matter.


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

I have never really been able to separate the composer from his/her personality; like most Gurus. . . am sure this is wrong. Anyway, I am besotted by Busoni. I love his transcriptions of Bach, as well as his few Lieder. 

(A Propos of nothing at all, I am deeply moved by the words of J Krishnamurti, but he did not live up to his own insights. So where does this leave us with musicians? Was Bach a mean spirited man? Did his personality influence his glorious music? Beethoven ? How do we understand the Work as opposed the the Personage? This is probably off-topic, sorry!)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Nah, it means you're aromantic.


Better to be aromantic than aromatic, which could be a consequence of having a crush on a dead composer?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Better to be aromantic than aromatic, which could be a consequence of having a crush on a dead composer?


eek. ouch. eurgh.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> Oswald Von Wolkenstein was a bit of a looker in his day...


But no crush I presume ?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Composers definitely NO
> 
> Pianists maybe.......
> 
> ...


is this lust or crush?

:devil:

On a serious note, I have a crush on MANY performers. Just seeing an attractive women make beautiful sounds by voice or instrument gets me instantly interested.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I think everyone has at least a mild crush on Mozart.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

eljr said:


> is this lust or crush?


Clust, maybe. 



eljr said:


> On a serious note, I have a crush on MANY performers. Just seeing an attractive women make beautiful sounds by voice or instrument gets me instantly interested.


Interested in what? The music?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

No, no crushes. I'm a one-woman man.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

AfterHours said:


> I'm not sure if she composes, but the violinist Julia Fischer is quite pretty, though I haven't a clue what she's like as a person (which is important to me in terms of developing a legit "crush" on someone!)


It is interesting how a beautiful woman can suddenly turn unattractive just by her personality, and there are some women who are very attractive because of the beauty inside. (Not casting aspersions on Ms. Fischer, of course.)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

AfterHours said:


> Yes, also kind of hard to really tell with some of those old, black and white photos (or drawings/paintings) but I can see the potential if I were to see her in full color and real life.
> 
> I'm not sure if she composes, but the violinist Julia Fischer is quite pretty, though I haven't a clue what she's like as a person (which is important to me in terms of developing a legit "crush" on someone!)


I saw quite a lengthy interview with her once and TBH she didn't come across from that as a particularly pleasant personality, though obv.it's a very small sample and not necessarily a context in wich everyone would show their best side.

There are probably one or two female composers and/or performers I've had a mild crush on, but none in the classical world, not yet anyhow.


----------

